# Is Google Restore working on any 4.4 GNex ROM yet?



## ataris_kid (Aug 6, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has working restoration of apps / settings / dictionaries / etc.. I've tried multiple CM11 kangs with the PA and Slim GApps packages -- no dice. TIA!


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

Well from my experience with android all the way back to 2.2 app restoration only works on the version you are on, I've never had my phone download apps I hadn't downloaded on that particular version until I downloaded it manually.


----------



## ataris_kid (Aug 6, 2011)

durandgir said:


> Well from my experience with android all the way back to 2.2 app restoration only works on the version you are on, I've never had my phone download apps I hadn't downloaded on that particular version until I downloaded it manually.


Yeah, I can definitely deal with the apps not restoring.. The major annoyance is the user dictionary and the general Android settings. Though I guess if it's a one-time thing on 4.4, that's not a big issue.


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

ataris_kid said:


> Yeah, I can definitely deal with the apps not restoring.. The major annoyance is the user dictionary and the general Android settings. Though I guess if it's a one-time thing on 4.4, that's not a big issue.


My dictionary and settings never restore between flashes even on the same version. I was not aware that was an option...


----------



## ataris_kid (Aug 6, 2011)

durandgir said:


> My dictionary and settings never restore between flashes even on the same version. I was not aware that was an option...


It has always done that for me -- at least, when app restore has worked as expected I'd also get my basic System settings, Wi-Fi networks, and personal dictionary.

To add a bit more information to what I'm experiencing now: I never dirty flash, but I just did (from a working 4.3 CM 10.2 installation to an unofficial 4.4 CM 11) so that I would have my settings that I mentioned above in hopes that they'd initially sync with 4.4 and I could then clean wipe. It doesn't look like Android 4.4 recognizes my Google account is there to utilize the backup capability. In this particular instance, I'm using the 2013-11-19 4.4 GApps package from PA. This also happens when I clean install any Android 4.4 ROM (AOSP, CM, Slim, etc.) as well as any GApps that I've tried.

Here's a screenshot of the issue.. Anybody seeing their Google account under the "Backup account" option?


----------



## ataris_kid (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been looking into this further.. Learning as I go. In an ADB shell, I ran the following command:

bmgr list transports

Here's the output I receive:

android/com.android.internal.backup.LocalTransport

Apparently, there are supposed to be two that show up on a functional installation:

* com.google.android.backup/.BackupTransportService
android/com.android.internal.backup.LocalTransport

So it seems like whatever the underlying issue is, Android 4.4 isn't detecting Google's "BackupTransportService" on my installation.. What would cause Google's transport not to be registered even though /system/priv-app/GoogleBackupTransport.apk exists? Incomplete GApps?


----------



## DBVille (Jul 15, 2012)

ataris_kid said:


> It has always done that for me -- at least, when app restore has worked as expected I'd also get my basic System settings, Wi-Fi networks, and personal dictionary.
> 
> To add a bit more information to what I'm experiencing now: I never dirty flash, but I just did (from a working 4.3 CM 10.2 installation to an unofficial 4.4 CM 11) so that I would have my settings that I mentioned above in hopes that they'd initially sync with 4.4 and I could then clean wipe. It doesn't look like Android 4.4 recognizes my Google account is there to utilize the backup capability. In this particular instance, I'm using the 2013-11-19 4.4 GApps package from PA. This also happens when I clean install any Android 4.4 ROM (AOSP, CM, Slim, etc.) as well as any GApps that I've tried.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the issue.. Anybody seeing their Google account under the "Backup account" option?


I installed the Shiny 4.4 ROM last night. Did a factory reset/wipe and after entering my WiFi password and Google email and password, it started downloading my previously installed apps. It also pulled down other WiFi passwords. It also lists my email under the backup account option where your screenshot shown none.


----------



## P1X3L (Jan 3, 2012)

Normally

adb shell bmgr transport com.google.android.backup/.BackupTransportService

will fix the problem, but not this time. Trying the above command results in

Unknown transport 'com.google.android.backup/.BackupTransportService' specified;
no changes made.

Shiny (AOSP) includes GApps in the build. I'm guessing it's a GApps problem, but it could be CM11 as well if they dropped/broke the restore functionality. I haven't found a compatible GApps package yet. Tried PA full and mini as well as dhacker's GApps. Upon further search, it seems like this commit may fix the issue.

Edit: Not a GApps problem. PA full package with the 1117 build of FML has functional restore. I think this will be fixed soon in cm


----------



## rcozzi (Mar 7, 2012)

It has always worked for me.


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 16, 2011)

P1X3L said:


> Normally
> 
> adb shell bmgr transport com.google.android.backup/.BackupTransportService
> 
> ...


PA prolly reverted the changes merged in from AOSP, which does fix the issue, but isnt a proper fix. I did the same and submitted to cm's gerrit. 

I've not looked at PA's newest gapps, but in their 1119 package all the stuff in priv-app is from Feb, as is most others I have looked at.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Guys, I just flashed the 12/08 package from the CyanogenMod Wiki, and upon rebooting I had a notification asking me to set up a backup account. I did so, and now my Google account is listed under 'Backup account' where it was previously greyed out as in ataris_kid's screenshot. I was using the PA gapps package before this.


----------

